# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Tetova

## Tigrimelara

*PAMJE NGA TETOVA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografite._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album27*

----------


## Davius

Pershendetje

Ne vazhdim do ju publikojme ca foto te reja te qytetit te Tetoves. Qyteti me dy universitete, qyteti kultures, tradites dhe historise shqiptare...

Foto 1:

Xhamia e larme ne Tetove, qe eshte atrakcion i madh per vizitoret e cila ka nje vjetersi prej 600 vjetesh...

----------


## Davius

Foto 1.

Njera nga hyrjet e kompleksit ekonomik Saranda!

----------


## Davius

Foto 2:

Komunikacioni ne qender te qytetit.

----------


## Davius

Foto 3:

Qendra ekonomike tregtare "Driada".

----------


## Davius

Foto 4:

Bulevardi ne qender te qytetit.

----------


## Davius

Foto 5:

Spitali i qytetit.

----------


## Davius

Foto 6:

Ish objekti i Monopolit ku ka qene i vendosur Universiteti i Tetoves, tash nuk eshte me ky objekt prone e UT-se.

----------


## Davius

Foto 7:

Posta e qytetit.

----------


## Davius

Foto 8:

Qendra e qytetit.

----------


## Davius

Foto 9:

Pamje nga qendra e qytetit, perballe eshte hotel "Liraku" ndersa objekti me te verdhe eshte qendra tregtare "InterPromet"

----------


## Davius

Foto 10:

Objekti i Komunes se Tetoves.

----------


## Davius

Foto 11:

Qendra per keshilla mjeksore ne Tetove.

----------


## Davius

Foto 12:

Posta e qytetit.

----------


## Davius

Foto 13:

Objekt me vlera te larta historike.

----------


## Davius

Foto 14:

Parku tek qendra sportive ne Tetove!

----------


## Davius

Foto 15:

Ish objekti i vjeter i Bibliotekes se Qytetit.

----------


## Davius

Foto 16:

Hamami ne Tetove!

----------


## Davius

Foto 17:

Xhami e larme!

----------


## Davius

Foto 18:

Qendra e skijimit "Kodra e Diellit".

----------

